# Everglades or Riptide



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Glades is definitely better suited for bones. I use the Riptide on my 10 wt tarpon rod. While the difference is .5 ounces, the size difference is noticeable. For bones, an angler is typically making many more casts in a day than say casts for permit or tarpon (depending on situation here, I've had days with countless shots for them). But typically, you want to go as light as you can for bones.

I'd seriously check out Nautilus as well. I recently changed out some gear and got two - one for my 8 wt, and another for my 9 wt. Love them. I fish Tibor on my 10 and 12. However, I will be getting a Tibor Backcounty Wide for a 7 wt primarily used for reds.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> Glades is definitely better suited for bones. I use the Riptide on my 10 wt tarpon rod. While the difference is .5 ounces, the size difference is noticeable. For bones, an angler is typically making many more casts in a day than say casts for permit or tarpon (depending on situation here, I've had days with countless shots for them). But typically, you want to go as light as you can for bones.
> 
> I'd seriously check out Nautilus as well. I recently changed out some gear and got two - one for my 8 wt, and another for my 9 wt. Love them. I fish Tibor on my 10 and 12. However, I will be getting a Tibor Backcounty Wide for a 7 wt primarily used for reds.


X2 on the recommendation. Congrads on the engagement!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Get a Nautilus NV-G 8/9 in custom colors. Forget the engraving


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Performance wise is there a big difference between a nautilus and tibor? Or is it mostly weight.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

erikb85 said:


> Performance wise is there a big difference between a nautilus and tibor? Or is it mostly weight.


Opinions vary but I greatly prefer the simplicity of the unsealed, cork drag system on the Tibor vs. the Nautilus.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Performance wise I think the cork drag and life expectancy of a Tibor is better, and you gotta love the sound the drag makes, but if you're going to wade and/or cast a lot the lighter weight and sealed drag of the Nautilus is better suited for those conditions.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Opinions vary but I greatly prefer the simplicity of the unsealed, cork drag system on the Tibor vs. the Nautilus.


I'm with you on this one. I've never had a sealed drag failure but I have had a cork drag get water and sand on the drag surface. It was easily fixed on the water without too much trouble. I've often wondered in the event of a sealed drag failure if it could be taken apart and fixed easily.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> Get a Nautilus NV-G 8/9 in custom colors. Forget the engraving


Nautilus is "EXTREME DORITOS" 

Tibor is proven class and simplicity 

Get the Everglades


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

BayStYat said:


> "EXTREME DORITOS"


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Backwater said:


>


exactly.........


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I started to say something then thought the better of it. Go with the Tibor.


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

X2 on that Tibor


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Gettin the Tibor in satin.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

erikb85 said:


> Gettin the Tibor in satin.


Good choice, they are timeless reels with bullet proof drag systems. You can repair the drag yourself. The satin is my fave, though the flat black is slick too.

The Nautilus gets knocked by some, the Extreme Doritos comment is actually really funny, but their weight, line pick up speed and precise drag are killer. Downside is you can't repair the drag yourself and they are more delicate. I prefer them over hatch, but that's another religious debate.

Hey @BayStYat - if Nautilus is Extreme Doritos, what is Hatch? Oh, and thanks. I'll never look at Nautilus the same again without laughing.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

ifsteve said:


> I started to say something then thought the better of it. Go with the Tibor.


I was thinkin' the same thing


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

I feel like they are all close but I want the one that can take boat abuse the best. Already had a Kraken spool bend from normal "toss that crap around" abuse.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

erikb85 said:


> I feel like they are all close but I want the one that can take boat abuse the best. Already had a Kraken spool bend from normal "toss that crap around" abuse.


You got the right reel then - they are as close to bullet proof as you can get in a fly reel. Plus, their customer service if you ever need it is awesome.


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

Tibor+Abel>Nautilus+Hatch, its a bulletproof design and its not overengineered


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

fishn&flyn said:


> Tibor+Abel>Nautilus+Hatch, its a bulletproof design and its not overengineered


Ifsteve and bluezone, is this what you were gonna say?


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Another vote for Tibor Everglades. They get knocked for being too heavy, but a heavy reel behind your hand will make the rod and swing weight feel lighter. It works as a counter balance, so I'll take heavier reel over a lighter one any day. And the Tibor will last forever. As far as drag performance, cork will win every time.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Backwater said:


> Ifsteve and bluezone, is this what you were gonna say?


To be honest, no. Steve and I have spent far too much time in Idaho bars and have become afflicted with a really demented sense of humor.

Let me put it this way: If it were me, given my own personal track record, I'd hold off a year or two on the engraving part.

Erik, Congratulations, I'm sure you've made a great choice on both the bride to be and the Tibor. There's an interesting video interview with Ted over on the Chinese thread about how he got started.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ha I hear ya loud and clear Blue!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm on my 2nd marriage....hold off on the engraving. 

My first wife sold about $18k of offshore tackle at a garage sale at MY house while I was paying for her to live there during the divorce.

Oh yeah....Everglades all day long.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Backwater said:


> Ifsteve and bluezone, is this what you were gonna say?


Nope. I would have said Tibor/Abel/Hatch >>Nautilus


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

TGlidden said:


> Another vote for Tibor Everglades. They get knocked for being too heavy, but a heavy reel behind your hand will make the rod and swing weight feel lighter. It works as a counter balance, so I'll take heavier reel over a lighter one any day. And the Tibor will last forever. As far as drag performance, cork will win every time.


That is especially true when you start getting up from a 9wt, (especially a 10wt) northward up the scale, to counter balance the heavier lines. But in the lighter rods it's not as important and I tend to lean towards a lighter reel..


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> Nope. I would have said Tibor/Abel/Hatch >>Nautilus


I'm not sure if that is the case. But I know they either use to be or bought out Old Florida reels and I've seen a lot of similarities there. They were a good reel, but not a great reel, like the Abels, Islanders, Billy Pates and the new kid on the block, the Tibors. But Nautilus have come a long ways from back then. They do have a hellava marketing staff and probably the biggest cult following these days, especially with the new guys. Just sayin.....


Btw, I've met Ted J. several times, including his daughter and have been to his home on Chokoloskee. He's really a simple guy and just a straight talker and has a simple stilt home on the Island (nothing fancy) with an open workshop below where he is constantly tinkering around with things when he's not either fishing or going up in the house to avoid the no-see-ums in the evenings. His workshop kinda reminds me of my grandfather and like Ted, was always tinkering around with airplane parts, mechanical and machined devices he was building for people. Only with Ted's shop, there are all sorts of random things he's working on, machined parts and other devices and not specifically fly reels. However, there are quite a few fly reels scattered around, some opened and apart and others assembled. He also has a big offshore boat he's fixed up and redone, so goes offshore fishing and crabs with a few crab pots he sets out. 

So Ted J. has a simple, straight forward HB Whipray (maybe a early 2000's) side console with a 90 2 smoke Yami, with a standard TM and there is no frills in his boat. Yes there is a push pole on the boat in case a friend goes with him. He keeps it in a no descript tin carport with a shell (shale) floor. In his workshop he keeps a few flyrods ready to go and even a few spinning rods. Interestingly enough, he's not a complete purist. He also has a few offshore rods and crab pots handy for the big boat.

So in my book, he's a pretty cool guy, tries to stay out of any limelight, tries to avoid crowds and would just rather be tinkering in his shop or out in some unknown area of the Everglades, getting lost in his fishing. He deserves it and has put in his dues! Btw, his favorite fly patterns for fishing the mangroves is a black clouser, muddler minnow (or could be considered a small black mullet pattern) or a black slider. He's found that they see the black silhouette pattern better in some of the tea stained (tannic acid) water up under the mangroves in the shade and in the deeper waters of the cuts.

His daughter is a sweetheart and she mostly runs the company these days. I've had a long talk with her last year about the market trends in reels and where they are going with it. She showed me their latest stuff but is worried about how flakely the trends are getting out in the market. You can see it in her eyes. I'm not so sure if she will keep trending the company or just hold fast to what has worked for them all these years and just remain a "standard." Only time will tell.

Ted Haas


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Backwater said:


> I'm not sure if that is the case. But I know they either use to be or bought out Old Florida reels and I've seen a lot of similarities there. They were a good reel, but not a great reel, like the Abels, Islanders, Billy Pates and the new kid on the block, the Tibors. But Nautilus have come a long ways from back then. They do have a hellava marketing staff and probably the biggest cult following these days, especially with the new guys. Just sayin.....
> 
> 
> Btw, I've met Ted J. several times, including his daughter and have been to his home on Chokoloskee. He's really a simple guy and just a straight talker and has a simple stilt home on the Island (nothing fancy) with an open workshop below where he is constantly tinkering around with things when he's not either fishing or going up in the house to avoid the no-see-ums in the evenings. His workshop kinda reminds me of my grandfather and like Ted, was always tinkering around with airplane parts, mechanical and machined devices he was building for people. Only with Ted's shop, there are all sorts of random things he's working on, machined parts and other devices and not specifically fly reels. However, there are quite a few fly reels scattered around, some opened and apart and others assembled. He also has a big offshore boat he's fixed up and redone, so goes offshore fishing and crabs with a few crab pots he sets out.
> ...


Wow, great read. I always admired Ted. Never met him but loved his story. When I got into saltwater flyfishing I always felt the Tibor reels were the Cadillac of the sport. The look was old school and simple. When I picked one up for the first time I knew it was a timeless piece. I had to have one. No I have 6 and still collecting. I really hope that they can compete with the "EXTREME DORITOS" market we live in today. It would be a sad day if they had to bow out. 

Thanks Ted for the story.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@Backwater great post - Ted J. and Steve Huff are guys in my book that I'd love to meet in person. I met Lefty a few years ago (finally) and sincerely thanked him for his contributions to the sport. Also told him Fly Fishing in Saltwater is a bible to me. 

Like I stated, I love the hell out of Tibor and would chose them over any brand if I had to. I gave Nautilus a shot but it wasn't because of advertising or any of the color combinations they have (I went stock silver). I spent time with it and Hatch, which I believe are pretty equal in engineering, though the drag design differs. I like going light on 8 wt, and was trading out Lamson Litespeeds, so the Nautilus won it out for me.

The first fish I caught on the Nautilus was a permit. And the drag control was out of this world. The line pickup is also fantastic.

One last thing about Tibor - absolutely love you can get an exploded parts diagram of every reel and get your own parts. I changed out all the parts myself on my Gulfstream.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I have 2 sons, one just turned 6 and the other is 2 in about three weeks. I like knowing that when they're old enough to chase tarpon on the fly they'll be able to use the same Tibor reels I have now.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Tibor...but then I'm a wee bit biased...


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Tibor Everglades


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

I cannot say enough great things about Tibor reels, or Tibor himself. He exemplifies the American dream and builds things your grandkids will cherish.


----------

